# Sableye, Spiritomb, and Gengar vs Narutoverse



## ipakmann (Jun 6, 2009)

Pokedex is considered canon
Game rules are canon
Pokemon element system is in use
All TM/HMs can be used
The pokemon can be from any form of media


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see a certain verse getting raped here... ...Again.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 6, 2009)

Gen*GAR* takes it alone.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2009)

Now this is getting silly.

Unless some Narutard tries to come in and defend to losing side.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Gengar soloes.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 6, 2009)

All three of them may learn Recover and Protect...

on top of that, all are immune to fighting and normal attacks...

What the Hell is the NarutoVerse supposed to do??


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2009)

Does genjutsu count as psychic attacks?


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 6, 2009)

Pity this topic limits it to the Pokedex. Otherwise, I could have mentioned the giant Gengar called Black Fog... 

Or was Black Fog a Haunter? Either way, it was abnormal...

EDIT: My bad, the giant Gengar was nameless. Black Fog was a Haunter infamous for devouring souls and having killed a LOT of people.

Still, the fact they can grow THAT big is somewhat worrisome...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2009)

Gengar solos here, the Narutoverse won't even be able to touch him.

Gengar use Shadow Ball, and follow it up with a Hyperbeam!!!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2009)

Seyta said:


> All three of them may learn* Recover *and Protect...
> 
> on top of that, all are immune to fighting and normal attacks...
> 
> What the Hell is the NarutoVerse supposed to do??



lolno

They also have plenty of elemental jutsus, so their immunity will at best protect them from lee & gai

Anyway, this should have been gastly, haunter & gengar, pokédex makes the first two pretty rape 

Ghastly
“Almost invisible, this gaseous Pokémon cloaks the target and puts it to sleep without notice.”
“Its thin body is made of gas. It can envelop an opponent of any size and cause suffocation.”

Haunter
“Its tongue is made of gas. If licked, its victim starts shaking constantly until death eventually comes.”
“It can slip through any obstacle. It lurks inside walls to keep an eye on its foes.”


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 6, 2009)

Genjustu should count as Psy attack which Spiritomb its immune, also according to games, Spiritomb was about to destroy the world.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 6, 2009)

Icy_eagle said:


> lolno
> 
> They also have plenty of elemental jutsus, so their immunity will at best protect them from lee & gai
> 
> ...



Incorrect spirittomb and sableye have absolutely no weakness what so ever and genjustsu is worthless against them.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 6, 2009)

Kind of a rape if you ask me. Gengar can probably solo most of the verse.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Incorrect spirittomb and sableye have absolutely no weakness what so ever and genjustsu is worthless against them.



how is them having no weaknesses at all relevant to what I said?

And who cares about genjutsu. Sableye has nothing going for it in the pok?dex and is utter shit ingame, same with spiritomb's pok?dex entries, plus it's a sitting duck. It can be an offensive threat, but its not defeating higher tiers. Gengar's pok?dex entries say it can slip into shadows, and its the most offensively capable of the three but I don't think he'd beat, say, pain, in 1-on-1.

And if you want to say genjutsu=psychic, then Gengar gets raped by any sort of genjutsu

You have any sources for that Xelloss?

Also, just to be sure, am I failing spectacularly for not realizing most of the comments are jokes or are you people actually serious?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 6, 2009)

Gengar has no chakra system, since you know, it's a gaseous undead entity. Genjutsu does exactly jack shit.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 6, 2009)

magatama

Its the only page I could find with relevant info the other was edit and taken down. This 1 its on spnish but I am gonna try to get 1 in english.

Still consider what most pokemon can dish out in the game and tank, Spiritomb its a thread, specially with the move that if he faint he takes all enemies with him (destiny bond).


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 6, 2009)

Why don't you just let gameverse Palkia loose on the Narutoverse? He's famous for silly shit like stuffing forests inside buildings cause he's bored.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Gengar has no chakra system, since you know, it's a gaseous undead entity. Genjutsu does exactly jack shit.



Only ghost pokémon have never been referred to as undead within the games, not to mention that they can breed and have offspring.

idc about genjutsu though, I only brought it up because of the whole that=psychic, nevermind that hypnosis is the only psychic attack that bears some, if any resemblance to genjutsu.



Xelloss said:


> Link removed
> 
> Its the only page I could find with relevant info the other was edit and taken down. This 1 its on spnish but I am gonna try to get 1 in english.
> 
> Still consider what most pokemon can dish out in the game and tank, Spiritomb its a thread, specially with the move that if he faint he takes all enemies with him (destiny bond).



I'll wait for the english one 

And no, destiny bond only takes out the one who caused Spiritomb to faint.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2009)

The ghost trio rape here.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 6, 2009)

Gengar can't be hurt by any meele attacks and I doubt Genjutsu will have any effect on him. Hyper Beam, Shadow Ball, any type of Ghost attack will rape the whole Narutoverse.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2009)

No, narutoverse is not getting "raped" by "any type of ghost attack". Hyper beam is overrated shit which leaves Gengar vulnerable to gangrape, shadow ball takes out 1 target at a time, has never been shown to be spammable, is limited to 24 uses (game rules) and has no feats which guarantees that it's a ohko.

It doesn't help that this thread is stupid in the first place, mixing game mechanics and pok?dex fluff.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait what version of Gengar can we use. Is this a manga version or can we use the giant one from the anime for this fight? This question is very important.


----------



## very bored (Jun 6, 2009)

I found an english wiki on all three pokemon
Gengar 

Spiribomb Godzilla vs Megaguirus

Sableye 


The pokedex says Gengar can hide in people's shadows and "steal" an opponent's "life" or "life force".  If you equate that to chakra, Gengar solos.  If we consider genjutsu psychic, Gengar might have trouble, but he still solos because one's ability to know that he's nearby is questionable.


----------



## dragonflare (Jun 6, 2009)

very bored said:


> I found an english wiki on all three pokemon
> Gengar x
> 
> Spiribomb Godzilla vs Megaguirus
> ...



I like to see Gengar hide in Shikamaru's shadow then gets controlled


----------



## ipakmann (Jun 6, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Wait what version of Gengar can we use. Is this a manga version or can we use the giant one from the anime for this fight? This question is very important.



Changed OP


----------



## very bored (Jun 6, 2009)

dragonflare said:


> I like to see Gengar hide in Shikamaru's shadow then gets controlled


Why wouldn't gengar use hypnosis and escape?


----------



## dragonflare (Jun 6, 2009)

very bored said:


> Why wouldn't gengar use hypnosis and escape?



Because Gengar can't move to use his skill?


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Jun 6, 2009)

dragonflare said:


> I like to see Gengar hide in Shikamaru's shadow then gets controlled



Does it even work that way?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Pity this topic limits it to the Pokedex. Otherwise, I could have mentioned the giant Gengar called Black Fog...
> 
> Or was Black Fog a Haunter? Either way, it was abnormal...
> 
> ...


Any version is allowed, not just pokedex. And in both anime and one of the manga, there was a giant haunter. 



> Only ghost pokémon have never been referred to as undead within the games, not to mention that they can breed and have offspring.


Also that they don't have chakra systems, and just because they breed doesn't mean they're still affected by genjustu.


----------



## Fawful (Jun 6, 2009)

Team Narutoverse might take this, if 1 condition is met. 

Let Sasuke know foresight.

If he does, the Sableye and Spiritomb are now weak to fighting. 
Reverse Lotus would probably classify as fighting type.
Gai and Lee go 8th gate and use Reverse Lotus.
Then all of Narutoverse will just destroy one Gengar.


----------



## very bored (Jun 7, 2009)

Why should Sauske be allowed to know foresight?


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 7, 2009)

Because of Uchiha fanwank?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi eats them.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Kyuubi eats them.



Gengar uses Confuse Ray! Kyuubi is confused. Kyuubi uses Chakra cannon but is confused and aims all around it killing everyone caught in the blast.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 7, 2009)

Gengar is a gas. How is Kyuubi supposed to eat a sentient gas?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2009)

By exploding it with chakra.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 7, 2009)

...you do know that exploding a Gengar just causes it to reform, right? IT IS A GAS. Kyuubi might as well be trying to explode AIR. About as effective.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> By exploding it with chakra.



REALLY BAD MOVE. 

By doing so, you'll trigger the move explosion, which halves the defense of the target as a hidden effect and does the highest damage in Pokemon. Gengar will take out Kyuubi with it as easily as it would take out charizard.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> ...you do know that exploding a Gengar just causes it to reform, right? IT IS A GAS. Kyuubi might as well be trying to explode AIR. About as effective.



Stop pulling stuff out of your ass, Gengar doesn't have logia-like tangibility, and can be hurt by elemental attacks. Additionally it isn't gas, Gastly and Haunter are referred to as gas pok?mon while Gengar is a "shadow pok?mon".

And no, battlerek, chakra blast won't trigger the explosion attack. Cut the crap.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jun 8, 2009)

Replace Gengar with shedinja and then you'll have a fair fight.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 8, 2009)

Icy_eagle said:


> Stop pulling stuff out of your ass, Gengar doesn't have logia-like tangibility, and can be hurt by elemental attacks. Additionally it isn't gas, Gastly and Haunter are referred to as gas pok?mon while Gengar is a "shadow pok?mon".
> 
> And no, battlerek, chakra blast won't trigger the explosion attack. Cut the crap.



The entire Gastly line is made of gases coalesced into a defined form. Even the Pokedex in at least two of the GB/GBA/DS games (as well as the Stadium games) says as much, plus Gengar looks all SMOKY in Pokemon Snap when you photo it, much like Gastly and Haunter did. Why do you think Gengar still has the POISON attribute? Because it's made up by TOXIC GASES amassed into a coherent form. If it was just a goddamn shadow and not a gas pokemon any linger, it'd have lost the poison attribute - and yes, some pokemon do lose elemental attributes when they change form...

And Gengar isn't referred to as a shadow pokemon, the pokedex just says it hides in shadows.

Moreover, even assuming you were right and it was a shadow, show me exactly where chakra blasts actually HARM NON-NARA SHADOWS IN ANY VISIBLE WAY.

...having trouble? Yeah, I imagined you would. Mainly because there are no such instances of it in the entire goddamn manga. When Shikamaru's shadow bind is disrupted by enemies, it happens because he's manipulating his shadow with HIS CHAKRA, and it was shown multiple times that when a technique requires chakra to keep it going, it can be shut down by messing with the chakra source. That's the only reason why chakra affects shadows at all, and only shadows that are being messed with using the Kagemane no Jutsu, anyway. Otherwise, by now Naruto wouldn't have his own shadow anymore after going KN4 and ripping everything in his vicinity up with that chakra shroud...


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 8, 2009)

You do know that these Pokémon can be taken out by simple Flamethrowers and Thunderbolts right?

aka Katon and Raiton jutsus?


----------



## ipakmann (Jun 8, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> You do know that these Pokémon can be taken out by simple Flamethrowers and Thunderbolts right?
> 
> *aka Katon and Raiton jutsus?*



Nope


protect ,destiny bond, spite, wilo wisp, thunderbolt, ice beam, psychic, toxic, and hypnosis.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 8, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> protect ,destiny bond, spite, wilo wisp, thunderbolt, ice beam, psychic, toxic, and hypnosis.



Ugh...mixing game mechanics in fights like these is fail imo.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 8, 2009)

Make a _weakest Pokemon that can solo the Narutoverse_ thread and quit making these.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> You do know that these Pokémon can be taken out by simple Flamethrowers and Thunderbolts right?
> 
> aka Katon and Raiton jutsus?


Katon and Raiton have nothing on high-tier Thunderbolts and Flamethrowers. 
Notice how Gengar doesn't instantly die from Charizard's Flamethrower, a sustained stream of flame that according to the Pokedex, can melt stone easily.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Make a _weakest Pokemon that can solo the Narutoverse_ thread and quit making these.



Hmm...

I'll go with Team Rocket. 

EDIT: No wait, I take that back. I forgot that Team Rocket now has a Wobbafet. The horror! 

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> And Gengar isn't referred to as a shadow pokemon, the pokedex just says it hides in shadows.





Also some more stuff, Gastly's and Haunter's weigh 0,2 lbs while Gengar weighs 89,4 lbs despite being smaller than Haunter, clearly indicating it isn't gaseous like its pre-evolutions. 



skiboydoggy said:


> Katon and Raiton have nothing on high-tier Thunderbolts and Flamethrowers.
> Notice how Gengar doesn't instantly die from Charizard's Flamethrower, a sustained stream of flame that according to the Pokedex, can melt stone easily.



Moltres can also heal itself by letting itself get burned according to the pok?dex yet it's damaged by fire ingame. Rapidash's top speed is 150 mph. Pidgeot can fly at mach 2, yet it has lower speed stat. Whoops 

trying to mix game mechanics and pok?dex is pointless. Heck, even trying to use the weakness system is also stupid, the system is clearly meant for game balances as opposed to logical rock-paper-scissor system, unless you want to argue that ghosts being immune to an attack called "headbutt" but not against "Head Smash" is logical.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 9, 2009)

Icy_eagle said:


> Also some more stuff, Gastly's and Haunter's weigh 0,2 lbs while Gengar weighs 89,4 lbs despite being smaller than Haunter, clearly indicating it isn't gaseous like its pre-evolutions.



Okay, it's a shadow. How does Kyuubi eat a shadow?



> Moltres can also heal itself by letting itself get burned according to the pok?dex yet it's damaged by fire ingame. Rapidash's top speed is 150 mph. Pidgeot can fly at mach 2, yet it has lower speed stat. Whoops



Moltres should have gotten Flash Fire as an ability, if only. The Speed stat clearly refers to reaction time, and is about who can fire off an attack first, derp.



> trying to mix game mechanics and pok?dex is pointless. Heck, even trying to use the weakness system is also stupid, the system is clearly meant for game balances as opposed to logical rock-paper-scissor system, unless you want to argue that ghosts being immune to an attack called "headbutt" but not against "Head Smash" is logical.



Too bad the weakness system is referred to in every other Pokemon media, even if you can take Rhydon by zapping its horn. Too bad Headbutt is just an ordinary headbutt and Head Smash clearly has elemental attributes attached to it whether you like it or not, and in the manga and anime, Ghost type Pokemon have circumvented that with their sneakiness anyway, even if they are not directly immune.


----------



## ipakmann (Jun 9, 2009)

Icy_eagle said:


> Also some more stuff, Gastly's and Haunter's weigh 0,2 lbs while Gengar weighs 89,4 lbs despite being smaller than Haunter, clearly indicating it isn't gaseous like its pre-evolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay stop Naruto has  the worse element system I have ever seen, there no logic to be had in that system I mean really now how does electricity beat earth that makes no fucking sense. Also there's the whole water is weakness against earth earth thing which gain makes no sense because if someone uses sand as a defense agasint a water attack of coruse the sand would absorb the water but in return the water would turn the sand into mud.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 9, 2009)

Naruto? Make sense? What has this world come to


----------

